

Why you cannot outsource technology if you are not technical - sathishmanohar
http://muratny.posterous.com/why-you-cannot-outsource-technology-if-you-ar

======
billswift
A better and more concise statement:

If a technology is critical to your success, then you must either thoroughly
understand it, or you need to maintain a _tight_ professional, and preferably
also social, connection to those who do.

